# Plants Issue



## Kiravix (20 Aug 2013)

Hello,
I hope you can help me with my issue.
I have planted aquarium and i have issue with my plants, first of all please check my tank below




- Size: 160 L
- Light: T8 120W (10k x3) (6500K x1) 8H/day
- CO2: About 2 BPS
- Water Fertilizer Tropica
- Water Temp: 28 C ( for discus )
- Substrate fertilizer Tetra Crypto 
- Substrate: Tetra Complete Substrate + tetra initial sticks + tetra nitrate minus















Now my issue is some stalks going black and Fragile near the root and some plants from the middle. 
Please check the below:









Any Advice ?!
Thank You.


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Aug 2013)

It seems to me CO2 and flow aren't reaching your plants well. Depending on fish tolerance you may need to up the CO2. I also see the filter outlet kind of positioned diagonally and in terms of flow pattern that can't be spreading the flow too well.  What flow rate is the filter as well?


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Aug 2013)

Yes, I agree with sciencefiction. Definitely a CO2 deficiency, probably exacerbated by poor flow and/or distribution.

Also, looking at he images of the products you are using, you really are spending a lot of money for little gain.  For example, the product called "Nitrate minus" is a complete waste of money, because nitrate enhances the health of your tank. You would do well to add nitrate, not try to get rid of it. The rest of those products are merely overpriced trace element mixes, which you can buy at any garden center for 100X lower price.

Cheers,


----------



## Kiravix (21 Aug 2013)

Thank you for reply


ceg4048 said:


> Yes, I agree with sciencefiction. Definitely a CO2 deficiency, probably exacerbated by poor flow and/or distribution.
> 
> Also, looking at he images of the products you are using, you really are spending a lot of money for little gain. For example, the product called "Nitrate minus" is a complete waste of money, because nitrate enhances the health of your tank. You would do well to add nitrate, not try to get rid of it. The rest of those products are merely overpriced trace element mixes, which you can buy at any garden center for 100X lower price.
> 
> Cheers,


 

please list what I need of the trace elements and dosing schedule to buy them from garden center.


----------



## Solex (21 Aug 2013)

EI DOSING USING DRY SALTS | UK Aquatic Plant Society

The EI index works really well, read the above tutorial please.
Not sure were you live but for the Netherlands this is a great online store to buy all the needed ingredients.
Welkom bij Aquariumbemesting.nl
If your living in the UK, please support the stores that support this website!!
Sponsors | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Kiravix (7 Sep 2013)

Dears,
I decided to use EI method and I found the below product so I need your advice if its good or not and how to use it in my 2 tanks 180L and 160L ?


----------



## NatureBoy (7 Sep 2013)

I'd say stick with dry salts from sponsors on here....that ammonical N is playing with fire...


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Sep 2013)

I agree with NatureBoy. You are definitely playing with fire using ammonia based salts. It can be done, but you have to know what you are doing.

The same place you found that product should also sell individual bags of Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Phosphate and chelated trace element mixes.

As mentioned, you really should contact our sponsors who sell the EI powders. They are safe. => Ei Starter Kit

I'm sure John would ship to your location.

Cheers,


----------



## Kiravix (8 Sep 2013)

"It can be done, but you have to know what you are doing."
The problem is i don't know anything about what i'm doing, that why i'm asking the Expert 
I will try to find the powders or buy them from the sponsors depend on the shipping cost.


----------

